# Who takes Lowveld Lodge?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 10, 2009)

DAE used to, but no longer does. Any choices except RCI out there?
Liz


----------



## cdimi (Dec 11, 2009)

*trading power*

I would like to find someone other than RCI. My 2010 & 2011 weeks are really bad.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 12, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> DAE used to, but no longer does. Any choices except RCI out there?
> Liz



I suspect that there may be a problem on the resort's end for DAE not to take them.  I would check with the SA office of DAE for the reason.  Email them direct, not the US office.  If that is so, then I would as an owner lodge a strenuous complaint over the problem with the resort management.  Tell them that RCI is renting exchange deposits to the general public and that has degraded trading power and insist on their cooperation with DAE.  Also find out who is on the HOA board and email them.


----------

